# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Crying In Dream...woke Up Crying!?!?!

## silversparkle

I had a dream last week where I cried at the end and actually woke up crying. The dream...in a nut shell...I was with my family (mom, dad, aunts, and so on.) We were sitting in a room together and my grandma was not physically sitting next to me but I felt like she was there. (My grandma passed away this past February and we were pretty close.) Anyway, I got into an argument with my mother. Ironically, (in real life) four years ago on Easter I was at my grandmas house where my mom and I got into an heated argument in front of my family. My grandma was sitting next to me and helped to try and resolve the issue. In my dream from last night, the argument was real intense as well. At the end of the argument and the dream I started thinking about Christmas coming up, the first one without my grandma and I just started crying. Then I woke up...crying. I have never had a dream like this before. Any thoughts on this? If you need more information let me know.

----------


## ExoByte

Clearly the dream was a powerful emotional experience for you. The fact that you woke up in tears is not surprising, our dreams can have a strong impact on us. Its the same reason people wake up sweating and in fear after nightmares in which they are afraid. 

When you woke up, wether you had immediate recollection of the dream or not is irrelevant. Both our dreams and emotions reside in our subconscious, and are not physical. They are mental qualities. When you feel sadness, its all in your emotions which you experiance in dreaming and waking life. 

Crying in a dream does not necissarily mean crying in real life. You may see yourself in a dream, in tears, but have no idea why. It could just be some random event that was created by the dream, like seeing pink elephants or something. But, this case is different. This dream actually brought forth your emotions. The dream caused you a feeling of sadness.  

Im sorry to hear about you not being able to spend Christmas with your grandmother for the first time, that must be tough. An intense family argument would not help the case. Your feelings are understandable. 

We have a great Help&#33; Forum if you need help, advice or just someone to talk to. Many here would be happy to help in anyway we can. You could also PM me, the dream guides, or any other member should you feel you need to. Most would be more than happy to help.

----------


## Meidi

I&#39;ve done that a couple of times...my dreams usually get really intense.

----------


## Howie

Thanks ExoByte. Very well said&#33;

Hello silversparkle&#33;
I am sorry tears brought you to the Forum.
Keep in mind that our mind knows know different in a dream than it does in real life. Tests have shown that we use the same regions of the brain and the brain, as an organ, uses the same amount of energy as it would if it were an actual event.
So it should not be alarming that your emotions fol owed over so strongly into your waking life.
You may want to take notice of the source and give it due respect.

----------


## silversparkle

I read somewhere that seeing a grandparent in your dream represents protection. My grandma always protected me from my mom and supported me. Is it possible that this was the case in the dream? Could my grandma be sending me a message that she is still protecting me or is still with me? My relationship with my mother is much better, but I am sure I could do with my grandma still looking out for me&#33; There is the issue of Christmas too. We ALWAYS got together on Christmas, that was the last holiday we spent together and really the last time I got to have a two way conversation with her.

----------

